# Envoi de photos par Bluetooth.



## wayne (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir, 
Je prends souvent, avec mon téléphone (HTC désire sous Android) des photos de documents ou de croquis pour les intégrer a mes notes, or, l'ipad ne veux pas echanger en Bluetooth avec mon téléphone. 
Y-a-t-il une astuce pour ça, car, pour la prise de notes en réunion, c'est primordial et cette fonction me manque vraiment.
Sinon, pensez vous que ce sera possible lors d',une mise a jour logicielle prochainement ? ( avec OS 4 en septembre par exemple)


----------



## Cedo0263 (19 Juillet 2010)

Hello,

Je n'ai pas de solution toute faite à ton problème mais j'ai une piste !

Pour transfère des photos depuis mon iPhone vers mon iPad j'utilise Mover. Une petite app à installer sur les deux terminaux et qui permet le transfère de photos et de contacts par bluetooth. Fais une recherche pour "mover" sur le marketplace avec un peu de chance elle existe aussi pour Android !

Bonne chance !


----------



## wayne (20 Juillet 2010)

Cedo0263 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je n'ai pas de solution toute faite à ton problème mais j'ai une piste !
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette idées. L'application n'existe pas sur marketing place, mais comme un seul sens m'interresse, du tel HTC vers l'ipad, peut-être que l'appli pour iPad suffira. 
Je vais voir


----------



## ederntal (20 Juillet 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Merci pour cette idées. L'application n'existe pas sur marketing place, mais comme un seul sens m'interresse, du tel HTC vers l'ipad, peut-être que l'appli pour iPad suffira.
> Je vais voir



Il faut malheureusement l'application sur les 2 machines.


----------



## wayne (21 Juillet 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Il faut malheureusement l'application sur les 2 machines.



Par contre, j'ai trouvé "bump" c'est pas top mais ça marche ( pas en Bluetooth, mais en 3G ou wifi)


----------



## Loveit (21 Juillet 2010)

Ca marche comment BUMP ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

Il suffti de mettre le partage smb en wifi avec astro (y'as un module smb à installer) et j'espère que depuis ton ipad tu peux faire du partage smb, du coup t'as direct ta micro sd monté sur ton ipad


----------



## salamander (21 Juillet 2010)

Sinon il y a toujours dropbox, avec le stockage en ligne, le soft est dispo pour toutes les plateformes..

Super pratique, sauf si tu n'as pas accès au net avec ton ipad.


----------



## wayne (21 Juillet 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Sinon il y a toujours dropbox, avec le stockage en ligne, le soft est dispo pour toutes les plateformes..
> 
> Super pratique, sauf si tu n'as pas accès au net avec ton ipad.



Oui, bien sur, il y a drop box, mais c'est moins pratique ( plusieurs manips) que de transférer la photo par blutooth des qu'elle est prise.


----------



## Cedo0263 (22 Juillet 2010)

Puisque tu parles de transfère directe j'en profite pour mentioner une app qui s'appelle Camera A sur iPad et qui fonctionne avec son app soeur Camera B sur iPhone.

Elles permettent de visioner l'image de la camera de l'iPhone directement sur l'iPad par Bluetooth ou par WiFi. On peut déclencher la prise de photo depuis les deux appareils indépendamment et la sauvegarder sur l'un ou l'autre ou encore les deux appareils. Les apps sont un peu sommaires, mais ça marche bien


----------

